# Vent/Conduit



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

There are a lot of good electricians on drugs who can do better than that.:thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

They didn't want an inspection so I figured wth:whistling2:........


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> They didn't want an inspection so I figured wth:whistling2:........


 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

OKInspector said:


> :laughing::laughing:



I probally shuda used uf cable now that I think about it.....:laughing:


----------



## OKInspector (Oct 1, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I probally shuda used uf cable now that I think about it.....:laughing:


I think that install would be legal if you used Gastite (flex gas pipe) for conduit :whistling2:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

OKInspector said:


> I think that install would be legal if you used Gastite (flex gas pipe) for conduit :whistling2:





As our French electrician says....what? it works dont it?:laughing:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Would this apply? 

300.22 (A)



> No wiring systems of any type shall be installed in ducts used to transport dust, loose stock, or flammable vapors. No wiring systems of any type shall be installed in any duct, or shaft containing only such ducts, used for vapor removal or for ventilation of commercial-type cooking equipment.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Would this apply?
> 
> 300.22 (A)



Looks like it would to me.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> As our French electrician says....what? it works dont it?:laughing:


That´s what many electricians here in Mexico say.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

Drug dealers wouldn't want the meter left in the socket.....It had to be the Home Depot electrical dept. employee.....you know...the guy who gives homeowners all that great electrical advice.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jsmit319 said:


> Drug dealers wouldn't want the meter left in the socket.....It had to be the Home Depot electrical dept. employee.....you know...the guy who gives homeowners all that great electrical advice.


 Do you think that romex is hooked to the LOAD side? :no::lol:


----------



## Jsmit319 (Sep 23, 2010)

I stand corrected:laughing:, He was probably "loaded' doing it


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks more along the lines of the drug dealer giving the crackhead a jumbo to hook his lights up.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> That looks more along the lines of the drug dealer giving the crackhead a jumbo to hook his lights up.


 


What' you know bout a jumbo?:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What' you know bout a jumbo?:whistling2:


A street education is as valuable as a book education. I've been blessed to have both.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Would this apply?
> 
> 300.22 (A)


Off topic but did you type out that code reference or did you copy and paste it from somewhere ?


----------

